# Neuhaus Metalworks Solstice Mullet - Hardtail party review



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Hardtail party just reviewed the Solstice Mullet from Neuhaus Metalworks. And he loved it. 





Has anyone ridden a made-for-mullet hardtail?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cassieno said:


> Hardtail party just reviewed the Solstice Mullet from Neuhaus Metalworks. And he loved it.
> 
> *Has anyone ridden a made-for-mullet hardtail?*


No, and I have no desire to.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

It sounds like a really good balanced bike. I am waiting to see the hummingbird model full GEO number once they are posted.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> No, and I have no desire to.


They have a 29er version as well.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SSsteel4life said:


> They have a 29er version as well.


Ah, that's fine. And yeah I may sound like a hater but I'm 6'3", understand the awesomeness of 29+ quite well, and going smaller is a step in the wrong direction. Plus I hate all the marketing catch phrases and "mullet" is the trendiest of catch phrases right now. It's hard to find an article lately that isn't all about the mullet. Kind of makes me want to barf.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "mullet" is the trendiest of catch phrases right now


I see your mullet and raise you a downcountry.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Ah, that's fine. And yeah I may sound like a hater but I'm 6'3", understand the awesomeness of 29+ quite well, and going smaller is a step in the wrong direction. Plus I hate all the marketing catch phrases and "mullet" is the trendiest of catch phrases right now. It's hard to find an article lately that isn't all about the mullet. Kind of makes me want to barf.


Yeah, I love 29+ as well! Still waiting to find my more modernish geo version to check all my boxes to over rule my Krampus!


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My first introduction back to "modern bikes" was a Trek Stache. Rollover is awesome. Mullet seems to really shine when you don't have long legs, or have a playful riding style and just go down steep ****. Bikes are fun.

This bike seems to suit Steve perfectly.

I enjoy the buzzwords like Mullet / Downcountry etc. Helps enforce that bikes are fun and we shouldn't take it too seriously.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

SSsteel4life said:


> Yeah, I love 29+ as well! Still waiting to find my more modernish geo version to check all my boxes to over rule my Krampus!


Same


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

What I need is a downcountry mullet in a B+/+ configuration that is playful and poppy yet stable and predictable, and climbs like a horny goat but descends like a luge through an ice tunnel. Whew! I just blew the industry's 2022 jargon wad in one sentence. Someone out there must have a job for me in their marketing dept.

I saw the Neuhaus review a few days ago. Definitely a cool bike. I hope to see more from the guy in the future, he has some good ideas.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

A YouTube guy gets a bike to demo that he didn’t pay for at a minimum and was maybe even paid or supported in some way. I wonder what the outcome of the review will be?? Not hating on this guy at all but he literally likes every bike. Hell they all do, and I get it that they can be the one to piss in someone’s Wheaties but why even watch the video for the review. You can pretty much guess the result. The other gripe I have (one of many I guess) is that they review a bike in places like Sedona or Marin county or Whistler and then say it is amazing and the best bike ever. Except I don’t live or ride in any of those places or have terrain like that where I ride. so Every point they make is basically meaningless unless it is about the color of the paint or something.


----------



## Tiiiimmmmber (May 6, 2020)

Jefflinde said:


> A YouTube guy gets a bike to demo that he didn’t pay for at a minimum and was maybe even paid or supported in some way. I wonder what the outcome of the review will be?? Not hating on this guy at all but he literally likes every bike. Hell they all do, and I get it that they can be the one to piss in someone’s Wheaties but why even watch the video for the review. You can pretty much guess the result. The other gripe I have (one of many I guess) is that they review a bike in places like Sedona or Marin county or Whistler and then say it is amazing and the best bike ever. Except I don’t live or ride in any of those places or have terrain like that where I ride. so Every point they make is basically meaningless unless it is about the color of the paint or something.


Actually, he dislikes quite a few bikes that are sent to him.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

Jefflinde said:


> The other gripe I have (one of many I guess) is that they review a bike in places like Sedona or Marin county or Whistler and then say it is amazing and the best bike ever. Except I don’t live or ride in any of those places or have terrain like that where I ride.


He lives in AZ, where else is he supposed to make the videos? I wouldn't expect anybody to travel to my flat-as-a-pancake neck of the woods to review a bike on mediocre trails 

There's always going to be some bias but he's pretty honest, there's no shortage of criticism if it's warranted. Something I like is he's straight up about what terrain the bikes are good for and what they're not. So while I don't live in AZ, I've used the info to make a pretty good decision for this area. Actually ended up buying a Canfield N9 last year largely based on the HP review and my experience with it is pretty much spot on with his.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> …hate all the marketing catch phrases and "mullet" is the trendiest of catch phrases right now. It's hard to find an article lately that isn't all about the mullet. Kind of makes me want to barf.


Just wait until the Reverse Mullet catches on as “Best Bike Ever”


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

Waiting on some ride reviews to start rolling in on their Solstice 29er. On paper it looks to be a kick azz HT so looking forward to see what the masses have to say.Nick has been very helpful and accommodating in answering all my questions thus far.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

SSsteel4life said:


> It sounds like a really good balanced bike. I am waiting to see the hummingbird model full GEO number once they are posted.


The Hummingbird looks right up my alley. I’m very interested as well… the only thing I didn’t like on the spec page was the flat mount brakes. I see no reason to run gravel brakes on a mountain bike with all of the mountain brake offerings out there.


----------



## nrj (Sep 20, 2008)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> The Hummingbird looks right up my alley. I’m very interested as well… the only thing I didn’t like on the spec page was the flat mount brakes. I see no reason to run gravel brakes on a mountain bike with all of the mountain brake offerings out there.


How the brakes mount to the frame doesn't matter. You can get an XT flat mount brake if you want and get the same performance as an XT post mount brake. However, there aren't any 4-piston flat mount brakes that I'm aware of...yet. And if you already have a post mount brake to use, you'd have to swap it out for a flat mount version. But if you're starting from scratch, it doesn't matter.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

nrj said:


> How the brakes mount to the frame doesn't matter. You can get an XT flat mount brake if you want and get the same performance as an XT post mount brake. However, there aren't any 4-piston flat mount brakes that I'm aware of...yet. And if you already have a post mount brake to use, you'd have to swap it out for a flat mount version. But if you're starting from scratch, it doesn't matter.


It matters to a lot of people because there’s a big difference between 2 pot and 4 pot brakes. There are a lot of really good options in post mount and I see no reason to design a frame around something that limits those options. Maybe he has a really good reason, but I’m not seeing it from the info on his spec page.

All of that said, he’s a custom builder so he may be willing to swap out for post mounts if you asked.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

I dunno, a flat mount is atypical for a MTB but a 2


nrj said:


> How the brakes mount to the frame doesn't matter. You can get an XT flat mount brake if you want and get the same performance as an XT post mount brake. However, there aren't any 4-piston flat mount brakes that I'm aware of...yet. And if you already have a post mount brake to use, you'd have to swap it out for a flat mount version. But if you're starting from scratch, it doesn't matter.


I don't think it's a big deal either. It's an XC bike, 2 pots are normal on the rear. If it gives him some additional design flexibility and shaves a little weight I'd just go with it and give it a try. If shelling out a couple grand for a frame, adding a caliper to the cart isn't a big deal.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

OldSchoolMBer said:


> I dunno, a flat mount is atypical for a MTB but a 2
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a big deal either. It's an XC bike, 2 pots are normal on the rear. If it gives him some additional design flexibility and shaves a little weight I'd just go with it and give it a try. If shelling out a couple grand for a frame, adding a caliper to the cart isn't a big deal.


The problem is flat mount sucks. It's finicky and has less of a range of adjustability. It really belongs on road bikes, not MTB's.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The problem is flat mount sucks. It's finicky and has less of a range of adjustability. It really belongs on road bikes, not MTB's.


It's a different approach no doubt. I guess I'm not that worried about a bike I'm not going to buy


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

You're also very limited for complete brake options and availability.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

He’s marketing it as a bikepacking capable bike. I don’t want 2 pot brakes on my bikepacking setup with the extra weight. The frame looks real interesting but I’d be a non-buyer if he insisted on building it with flat mount.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Where do you see bikepacking? I see all day epics? But, no mention of bikepacking. My opinion on brakes is "meh". I rode 2 pots on XC bikes for years. They were always fine. My GRX groupset on my gravel bike is never really let me down. And my XT two pots have been solid for years.

If flatmount allows for additional design considerations I am for it. An SLX flatmount brake caliper is $60. Not a deal breaker. Can always run 4pot front if you need more braking. 

I love my 4pots on my trail bikes though. They are great. But for an all day bike where miles covered is more important than the steepest / fastest downs, pretty indifferent to it.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

cassieno said:


> Where do you see bikepacking? I see all day epics? But, no mention of bikepacking. My opinion on brakes is "meh". I rode 2 pots on XC bikes for years. They were always fine. My GRX groupset on my gravel bike is never really let me down. And my XT two pots have been solid for years.
> 
> If flatmount allows for additional design considerations I am for it. An SLX flatmount brake caliper is $60. Not a deal breaker. Can always run 4pot front if you need more braking.
> 
> I love my 4pots on my trail bikes though. They are great. But for an all day bike where miles covered is more important than the steepest / fastest downs, pretty indifferent to it.


Not sure where I saw that. It’s possible that I have it confused with another frame… either way I’m still a non buyer with the flat mount. Just my opinion. It may not bother others that much.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

placed a deposit on a solstice 29 based on this review… i’m having nick build me a size medium with 430mm chainstays instead of 420. it kind of ticks all the boxes for me for hardtails. room for 2 bottles, long seat post insertion, low stand over, shortish travel fork, slack but not uber slack, straight tubes. really excited to get this build going. choosing a color is going to give me hardcore decision paralysis!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The limited tire clearance in the rear on a custom built hardtail frame seemed like a huge miss. I'd want the option to ride big rubber back there and the rider that only wants to run a 27 x 2.4" tire isn't harmed by having extra clearance.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

vikb said:


> The limited tire clearance in the rear on a custom built hardtail frame seemed like a huge miss. I'd want the option to ride big rubber back there and the rider that only wants to run a 27 x 2.4" tire isn't harmed by having extra clearance.


All of the frames now have 2.6” clearance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The problem is flat mount sucks. It's finicky and has less of a range of adjustability. It really belongs on road bikes, not MTB's.


100% agree. I won't buy a flat mount mtb period. Not enough brake options. No 4 piston brakes. No good reason for it.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

cassieno said:


> My first introduction back to "modern bikes" was a Trek Stache. Rollover is awesome. Mullet seems to really shine when you don't have long legs, or have a playful riding style and just go down steep ****. Bikes are fun.
> 
> This bike seems to suit Steve perfectly.
> 
> I enjoy the buzzwords like Mullet / Downcountry etc. Helps enforce that bikes are fun and we shouldn't take it too seriously.


Similar thoughts here Had the Stache in multiple conifgs but when sold was 29x2.6 on i30 rims with 130mm fork. Sold because wanted more reach and steeper STA similar to my Top Fuel and Alchemy. Now have a Chromag Wideangle love the geo but wanted to get back to the momentum loving 29 rollover so started looking and comparing a bunch of 130mmish 29 HTs again . Neohaus was on the list but ultimately went for the Canfield Yelli as it checked near every box in the geo and tire clearance dept I could think of and just happened to be a great price point for a don't take too seriously bike. Preordered and am in process of parts gathering, gonna be the ultimate replacement for the Stache that I know was begging for slightly updated geo but do wish kept on occasion.

Now question is if / when do I sell the Chromag (think I might jut keep cause well N+1)


----------



## Schmeg (Nov 2, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> It matters to a lot of people because there’s a big difference between 2 pot and 4 pot brakes. There are a lot of really good options in post mount and I see no reason to design a frame around something that limits those options. Maybe he has a really good reason, but I’m not seeing it from the info on his spec page.
> 
> All of that said, he’s a custom builder so he may be willing to swap out for post mounts if you asked.


I guess I don’t see the concern of four pot over two pot calipers in the rear brake. The rear tire gets overwelmed with braking power far easier than the front and even with two pot calipers, the rear locks up quite easily. The onlay advantage I see is possibly slightly more brake lever feel/progressiveness with a 4 piston setup, but tire adhesion is tire adhesion regardless. I guess I’m missing something. Front brake, different story.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

93EXCivic said:


> 100% agree. I won't buy a flat mount mtb period. Not enough brake options. No 4 piston brakes. No good reason for it.


I'm not defending flat mount... but the Hope RX4 caliper is an option. Uses same pistons and pads as the E4, can be used with pretty much any lever as it comes in mineral or DOT versions.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

coachxtaylor said:


> placed a deposit on a solstice 29 based on this review… i’m having nick build me a size medium with 430mm chainstays instead of 420. it kind of ticks all the boxes for me for hardtails. room for 2 bottles, long seat post insertion, low stand over, shortish travel fork, slack but not uber slack, straight tubes. really excited to get this build going. choosing a color is going to give me hardcore decision paralysis!


Also placed a Solstice 29 deposit for a lot of the same reasons. Mine will be a size large. Nick has been very responsive and knowledgeable. I haven't owned a HT since I sold my Chromag Surface in 2015, so looking forward getting back on a steel steed.


----------



## coachxtaylor (Feb 13, 2020)

nick has been exceptional to work with and has been very receptive to my particularities. the experience of working directly with the frame builder is worth the premium price alone. after he put out the new sizing chart i decided to go with a ML+. he has been a wealth of knowledge when it comes to geo and component spec.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Finally got my Solstice 29er setup. Added some bikepacking options in the rear rack mounts, as well as triple bosses under downtube for when I run a full framebag. Tire clearance for 2.6 Butchers is no problem with the 3D printed yoke Nick is using. Lots of stack on these frames, so 20mm rise on the bars is all I needed to get my fit. The frame was delivered a month ahead of schedule and Nick was really helpful with the build and extra add-ons.


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

What color is that? Looks good!


----------



## GoldenPromise (Dec 4, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> He’s marketing it as a bikepacking capable bike. I don’t want 2 pot brakes on my bikepacking setup with the extra weight. The frame looks real interesting but I’d be a non-buyer if he insisted on building it with flat mount.


I have a Solstice with slider dropouts set up as SS, and it is not flat mount. Must be only for the ones set up for geared.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

GoldenPromise said:


> I have a Solstice with slider dropouts set up as SS, and it is not flat mount. Must be only for the ones set up for geared.


The decision was made to stick with a traditional iso mount for all mountain bike models. Flat mount had some benefits but also created some challenges that offset what was gained. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry, should have been clear that my bike uses IS rear disc mount and does not have slider drop outs. Color is RAL 1005.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Any more Solstice pics and reviews!


----------

